# Paragon Build: Hunting for the MA856 (or alternates)



## BitsAndVolts (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey everyone,

So I'm in the middle of a Paragon build. Ive been able to source everything I need for the build - but I am having a bear of a time finding actual MA856 diodes.  So I have two questions:

1.  Does anyone know anyone out there that might actually have these for sale - price be damned.....
2.  If not, what are the best alternatives to use in their place?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Reno315 (Feb 25, 2021)

Try pedalhackers.com

I have picked them up there before, along with some other stuff.


----------



## Barry (Feb 25, 2021)

I paid 10 bucks a piece for what I think were actually MA858's , but there's no Mojo in those diodes, I think Analog Mike has started substituting 1N4148's


----------



## mistersparkle (Feb 25, 2021)

I agree with Barry - no mojo in the diodes. Per the specs, MA856s are basically the same diode as a 1N914/1N4148 and the same goes for the 1S1588s used in that circuit (though I've seen builders sub 1N4001s for those - not sure why). IMHO, Analogman selected these obscure parts not so much because of the sound he was chasing, but because obscure parts would send us clone builders scurrying off on a wild goose chase to find the holy grail parts. Watch the comparison video and tell me that any differences you might hear could not be attributed to component value tolerances, the pots in particular, whose electrical settings could could vary significantly with the same knob settings (not to mention the accuracy of the knobs' placement on the pot shafts). 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarpedals/comments/8y2red


----------



## Reno315 (Feb 25, 2021)

I recall nabbing them for like 75¢ each. Maybe a dollar. But as said above, no sound difference, especially when shootin 100+db into someone's cochlia.


----------



## Barry (Feb 25, 2021)

Barry said:


> I paid 10 bucks a piece for what I think were actually MA858's , but there's no Mojo in those diodes, I think Analog Mike has started substituting 1N4148's


Actually I think it was 10 bucks for a set, but still too much


----------

